
gOS: Using Web 2.0 applications to form the core of an operating system - danw
http://www.fsckin.com/2007/11/03/interview-with-gos-founder-linux-for-human-beings-who-shop-at-walmart/
======
hello_moto
"Using Web 2.0 applications to form the core of an operating system is genius"

What happened when there's no internet connection? (or what happened if
someone block _google_ )

